# Corvette Summer Datsun



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Having hitched all the way to Las Vegas, Sonny thinks he'll find his beloved Corvette in a Casino. He finds instead it's a Datsun in a similar paint scheme.
Doing a build of a car that's only on screen for a few seconds doesn't make sense, but it's an excuse to build up a 240z.
The kit is from Revell and 1/24 scale and builds up very nicely. If you like 240z and are thinking of getting one, i'd recommend this kit.
It's pretty much stock, and i did a bit of detail painting, like the leopard print seats to live up to it's gaudy 70s style. The flames were done with masking tape and spray cans.
































Corvette Summer Datsun by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Mrzllewellyn (Sep 25, 2018)

Good movie and nice job


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

They should do a sequel with Mark Hamill as the shop teacher.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

> Doing a build of a car that's only on screen for a few seconds doesn't make sense...


Uh, no, that makes perfect sense, at least to me! I love it when people do stuff like that! I'm always looking for something obscure, paint-wise, when I see TV-type kits! I love it!

It looks great, and your leopard print floor is a nice touch!

Good work keeping the "extras" alive!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I should have included a photo of the real car for comparison


----------

